# Dateien sicher löschen



## Slizzzer (28. September 2004)

Hallo!

Ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit Dateien sicher zu löschen. D.h. das sie nicht wiederhergestellt werden können.

Der Befehl shred funktioniert gem. Manpage nicht auf modernen Dateisystemen.
Den Befehl srm bekomme ich nicht installiert. Beim Intsallieren fehlt angeblich immer eine libc.so.6.

Gibt es andere Tools zum sicheren löschen?

Auf dem System läuft Mandrake 9.1(Dateisystem ext3).  


Gruß
Slizzzer


----------



## canuzzi (28. September 2004)

*sicher loeschen*

Schau dir mal wipe an ... ist eventuell auch schon in der Dist  ,,, also bei SuSE war es jedenfalls im Packet.


----------



## Slizzzer (29. September 2004)

Danke für den Tipp! 

Wipe !

Gruß
Slizzzer


----------

